# Picked up a new fishy today.



## Dasmopar (Jan 22, 2005)

So I picked this guy up today and was wondering what he is. They had him marked as a black but they where fighting about what it is even after having him for a few weeks. One guy says it is a gold, one says black. I have no idea but it sure is mean. Chased my finger and tried to bite my nose while I was looking ay him. He did eat today at the store and seems like a really nice fish to me.

I have named him Sgt. Slaughter





































He is about 7or 8 " long.

What do you guys do for lights when taking pics? Some of you have just super nice pics and mine look like a$$.


----------



## BrandNew (Mar 8, 2005)

Try angling the camera at 15 degrees either below or above the glass. That will prob get rid of a majority of the glare


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

it is a rhom of some sort


----------



## Dasmopar (Jan 22, 2005)

Much better pic. I tried 12º and still got glare. 15º's is perfect lol.

Thanks for the tip brandnew.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

its a rhom


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

looks like a rhom to me :nod:


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

Looks like a nice Rhom to me


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Looks like a rhom, won't know exactly what type of rhom without knowing the location/river it was caught in.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

that rhom is pretty unquiqe looking!


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

Looks like a rhom to me.... Nice pickup


----------



## Kebabman (Nov 18, 2004)

I had a Xingu Rhom that looked just like that!! Mine was 7" too. Had the same colouration and body shape and everything!! I'll try and find a pic and see what ya think

Cheers Tom

P.s Nice looking fish mate!!!


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

nice rhom you got there......


----------



## BrandNew (Mar 8, 2005)

Dasmopar said:


> Much better pic. I tried 12º and still got glare. 15º's is perfect lol.
> 
> Thanks for the tip brandnew.
> [snapback]1054386[/snapback]​


You're more than welcome


----------



## Dasmopar (Jan 22, 2005)

Kebabman said:


> I had a Xingu Rhom that looked just like that!! Mine was 7" too. Had the same colouration and body shape and everything!! I'll try and find a pic and see what ya think
> 
> Cheers Tom
> 
> ...


Could you point me in the right direction for some reading on Xingu Rhom's? Is he full grown? I know you guy hate newb questions but I'm so pumped about this fish and I'm starving for more info. I've read a fair amount about the black's, but can't seem to find to much other than how hard they are to I.D.

Thanks for the kind words also. I think he looks awsome.


----------



## Dasmopar (Jan 22, 2005)

Tibs said:


> that rhom is pretty unquiqe looking!
> [snapback]1055238[/snapback]​


How so? I think his body shape is alittle diffrent than most pics I have seen of Black Rhoms.. I'm wondering if he will darken up any yet.


----------



## Dasmopar (Jan 22, 2005)

A Pic I found doing a search one here.^^^










I think you are right Kebabman.


----------

